
What it is like to impersonate a woman on Stack Overflow - dsr12
http://jericson.github.io/2018/03/23/race_to_1k_6.html
======
andriesm
Notice how subtle the causes are that you are excavating about how their may
be subtle sexism or just unintended gendered approaches that are limiting the
participation of women on stack exchange or in programming in general.

If you are truly interested why women are so uner-represented in these
activities that select for feats of intelligence on the far right of the bell
curve, you may want to have a look at the actual neuroscience that fully
addresses the cause, no further sexist social factors required to make sense
of it -

[http://www.sciencevsfeminism.com/the-myth-of-equality/sex-
di...](http://www.sciencevsfeminism.com/the-myth-of-equality/sex-differences-
general-intelligence/)

The gist is, there are major gender differences in brain structure and
composition, and a 9:1 gender skew when you move 3 standard deviations to the
right on G-factor general intelligence. The gender skew on G-factor is much
greater than what is indicated on IQ tests since these are normalised to
reduce gender differences.

